# Roth 'Miles x Tarantula'



## kiwi (Feb 11, 2016)

I have this cross and was wondering if anyone out there has a photo of Miles please?
Thanks


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 11, 2016)

I found a picture in the past (but not found again) and I thought when I saw it it was similar to this Giant Wings pictures.







As I'm not a fanatic of Giant Wings, It's why I choosed the cross of Tarantula with Successful.

http://www.orchidweb.jp/orchidshow/flowerdome2006/paph_species.htm


----------



## Justin (Feb 11, 2016)

I never saw that pic of giant wings before. The internet pic i have seen were more flattering.


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 11, 2016)

You're right Justin, I'm not sure this is a true Giant Wings picture. 

Another:






I don't know if it's the same but the 2 blooms are same black line in the middle of the dorsal.


----------



## emydura (Feb 11, 2016)

That first photo of Giant Wings is so washed out because of the flash it is hard to make sense of it. The second lot of photos you posted Fabrice is what I have seen. It says this clone has a HCC award so if it is the same, then the flower obviously improved a lot on this flowering which I think looks fantastic. I have quite a few seedlings involving 'Giant Wings' so I hope it is nice.






Here is another photo of Giant Wings although a little small.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 11, 2016)

Those are some pretty darn good roths.


----------

